

Everyone's Defaulting, Why Don't You? - cwan
http://www.slate.com/id/2239555/

======
proemeth
The consequences of defaulting are not only moral or societal: it gets in your
credit history. Banks will be less enclined to lend you money in the future,
and if they do you'll end up paying 5x more premium.

